# Duncan Desperately Needs Help



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS — Snarling and outraged, Tim Duncan stood up for Fabricio Oberto. Now someone needs to stand up for Duncan.
> 
> If the Spurs are going to do what they've never done before — if they're going to win a playoff series they trail two games to none, and stem this tide of alley-oops and layups and shockingly thorough blowouts — then a few guys have to do for Duncan what he's so often done for them. This time they have to be the difference-makers.
> 
> ...


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/stories/MYSA050608.04D.COL.BKNfinger.spurs.4042bd4.html

I think it's a little weird that this guy is saying Duncan desperately needs help when Duncan is the one who had a terrible outing in Game 1. Yeah, he played much better in Game 2, but the fact of the matter is that everyone needs to step up, Duncan included.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah I agree. The whole team just needs to step their game up. They have more than enough help to get the job done.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The losses aren't on Duncan. They've been doubling and sometimes even tripling Duncan the whole series, making him a non-factor. However, this is leaving a lot of the Spurs open, but they just can't hit their shots!











Except for Barry, who again should be starting.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

ezealen said:


> The losses aren't on Duncan. They've been doubling and sometimes even tripling Duncan the whole series, making him a non-factor. However, this is leaving a lot of the Spurs open, but they just can't hit their shots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Barry starting... He's slower than Peja these days. 

I'm just glad the Hornets weren't a fluke team like the Warriors last year. Seeing the Spurs struggle with them makes the early exit of the Mavs less painful.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

stevemc said:


> lol Barry starting... He's slower than Peja these days.


And Finley is just so much faster, right? At least Barry can hit a shot, unlike any of the other Spurs.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Finley has always been better than Berry.. Going all the way back to the Dunk Contest Finley's rookie year where he was robbed by none other than Brent Barry.


----------

